# what Knife do you carry on duty?



## para82frame

what Knife do you carry on duty?
I am thinking about getting a spyderco Rescue 79 mm for my own graduation gift. I am already a knife knut and I know it is a good knife but would you recommend it for a soon to be EMT-B?


----------



## Guardian

I personally like pointy knifes.  A lot of my friends have fancy folding knifes and are surprised at what I carry in my turnout gear.  I carry a good old fashioned usmc ka-bar.  When I'm hung up in a burning building on electrical wires or dangling from a rope that needs to be cut or what ever the case may be, I want a good knife.  This is for rescue and firefighting.  For ems, I just carry my trauma shears and keep a leatherman somewhere close.


----------



## KEVD18

spyderco assist I. i bought it because it looked kool. i kept it and carry it daily because its one of the best knives on the market for public safety use. dull point so i can cut a seatbelt withou shiving my pt. window punch so i dont have to go looking for one. and a whistle built into the handle because, belive it or not, the tones dropping doesnt wake my partner up, but that whistle does!!!


----------



## Ridryder911

Wow!.. all impressive... as of yet, in my 30 years in a fairly decent metro EMS I have never had to use or carry a knife. I found pushing the button on the seat belt will usually release it & if that don't work, try EMT shears.. they usually will cut right through them.. for as window punch, I only used one twice.. when teaching extrication courses... 

Save your money, and buy some books and educational materials....

R/r 911


----------



## sdadam

I usualy carry a small folding blade, but almost never use it for anything but opening food packages that get the better of me.

I do carry this;





It's super usefull, actualy more so in the ER that I work in than on the ambulance, as I generaly don't get codes or other calls that require clothes to be cut off on the ambulance, but it's way better than a pair of shears.


----------



## Sineath02

*Knife*

I have a cheap knife from the flea market now, it does the job but this is what I want


----------



## para82frame

well I already carry a knife with a point (A benchmade 555BLU) so at the cost of being "over prepared" I was going to carry both.

Sadam I have one in a hard sheath on my dog tags.


----------



## Flight-LP

Ridryder911 said:
			
		

> Wow!.. all impressive... as of yet, in my 30 years in a fairly decent metro EMS I have never had to use or carry a knife. I found pushing the button on the seat belt will usually release it & if that don't work, try EMT shears.. they usually will cut right through them.. for as window punch, I only used one twice.. when teaching extrication courses...
> 
> Save your money, and buy some books and educational materials....
> 
> R/r 911



Not true Rid........You have to have something to spread your PB&J with!!!!

I agree with you though, 13 years and have never had a need for one and a few situations when I was glad I didn't have one. Why introduce yet another uneeded weapon into your box that someone else can use against you. Its not worth it!


----------



## ffemt8978

I carry a Smith and Wesson Folding Tactical knife for everyday use, but I don't specfically carry a knife in my EMS gear.

I do carry a folding knife in my FF gear though, and have used it on more than one occasion.


----------



## fm_emt

Flight-LP said:
			
		

> Not true Rid........You have to have something to spread your PB&J with!!!!



We keep a few of those KFC utensil packages in the jump bag for just such on occasion.  They're great because at some of the events we work at, food magically appears. We were working a concert one time and one of the food vendor guys comes over with a big ol' plate of tri tip and BBQ ribs. Yummy. I was glad I had a fork!


----------



## emtwannabe

I find the lowly spork quite handy. It truly has not reached its potential in the ems community, IMHO.......B)


----------



## para82frame

Flight-LP said:
			
		

> ...Why introduce yet another uneeded weapon into your box that someone else can use against you...


but it can also protect the EMT if all heck breaks out.


> *A wise man once said* _ *"I would rather be tried by 12 then carried by 6"* _


----------



## fm_emt

emtwannabe said:
			
		

> I find the lowly spork quite handy. It truly has not reached its potential in the ems community, IMHO.......B)



We usually have those if there's Taco Bell nearby that we can restock from.


----------



## Flight-LP

para82frame said:
			
		

> but it can also protect the EMT if all heck breaks out.



What are you going to do, stab someone?????????

Guaranteed way to never work on a truck again, you will be hard pressed to have a defense of why you shoved a knife into someone. Self defense won't cut it. You may wish to talk with DT4EMS, he may have one or two slightly better solutions..........

Glad this thread isn't on "what gun do you carry on duty".............


----------



## ffemt8978

Flight-LP said:
			
		

> Glad this thread isn't on "what gun do you carry on duty".............



Let's not go there, please.  The last time was bad enough.


----------



## para82frame

Flight-LP said:
			
		

> What are you going to do, stab someone?????????
> 
> Guaranteed way to never work on a truck again, you will be hard pressed to have a defense of why you shoved a knife into someone. Self defense won't cut it. You may wish to talk with DT4EMS, he may have one or two slightly better solutions.............


you are probably right but a knife gives me peace of mind. (ya, I am probably a little crazy but who isn't?   )


----------



## daemonicusxx

Smith & Wesson First Response. the knife for cutting seatbelts, and has the blunt tip so as not to be used in a stabbing, also has a spring loaded window punch. i can even use it to clean the dirt out from under my fingernails.


----------



## natrab

I carry a big ol folding Benchmade AFCK on and off duty, but it's not for self defense.  I just always use my knife for day to day stuff.  I use my surefire E2D flashlight for defense as it hurts plenty and won't kill anyone if I use it.  Plus, the light itself is enough to stop most people in their tracks at night.

I see no problem having a knife.  It's a very useful tool just like any other.  I just keep it out of reach from anyone shady.


----------



## Ridryder911

para82frame said:
			
		

> but it can also protect the EMT if all heck breaks out.




Now that is scary... I can read it now, EMT stabbed by psych patient.. funeral services not scheduled yet....

Weapons has no place in health care.. period. If you want to know what to do..take DT4EMS course period. Other wise, put the toys away before you hurt someone or get yourself killed.... period. Have seatbelts that get entangled.. (which in 30 years, of running high volume of MVA's, I have yet seen) get some EMT shears (yes, they will cut through belts, just fine).. don't have an excuse to be be a whacker...


----------



## gradygirl

para82frame said:
			
		

> but it can also protect the EMT if all heck breaks out.



All I have to say is that this past Sunday when I was at an ADLS training day, I've never heard so many people say "I'm so glad I didn't have a gun" when they had to deal with one of the role-play victims who was the biggest pain in the butt I have ever seen. (Nice kid, great actor.)

In terms of carrying anything, I have always and probably will always carry my Leatherman Juice multi-tool. I can't tell you how many situations have been resolved in day to day life because of one of the many tools on it. If I'm gonna carry something, I want a lot of options in terms of the use.


----------



## para82frame

Ok I said something stupid, can we get back on topic.


----------



## gradygirl

Sure we can, this is what I was talking about carrying. It's gotten my butt out of a few jams and is definitely worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## Jon

I carry an inexpensive Kershaw 3" folding knife I bought from Wal-Mart for $18 - sharp as heck.

The knife hinge is too tight to be opened with a single thumb, you usually have to use two hands to open it. It is the knife I carry in my pocket almost all the time... I use it for opening packages, etc.

I also carry a combination seatbelt cutter/center punch on my keyring... I've used the centerpunch twice (before FD dug theirs out) and I use the razorblade cutter all the time when I don't have a knife with me to open packages, etc.


----------



## MMiz

When I first started I carried a leatherman.  It was expensive, but I rationalized that I'd be using it all the time.  I rarely used it, and stopped carrying it.

I've found my trauma shears are the most valuable cutting tool I have.  They're safe to use around patients, and I don't have to worry about cutting something that I don't intend to cut.  I always love when I see people cut open something with their knife, and accidently cut through the medical equipment.  When I was doing a ride along with a private service, I even saw a senior medic cut through our last IV line.  Oops.


----------



## DT4EMS

MMiz said:


> When I first started I carried a leatherman.  It was expensive, but I rationalized that I'd be using it all the time.  I rarely used it, and stopped carrying it.
> 
> I've found my trauma shears are the most valuable cutting tool I have.  They're safe to use around patients, and I don't have to worry about cutting something that I don't intend to cut.  I always love when I see people cut open something with their knife, and accidently cut through the medical equipment.  When I was doing a ride along with a private service, I even saw a senior medic cut through our last IV line.  Oops.




Actually I have an opinion on this topic.

On duty as a police officer I carried the Benchmade 550. There is a reason for that........ I teach the Tac-Folder..... to Law Enforcement.

In EMS I truly reccommend the Trama Shears. I can do all the real cutting tasks I need to with them........... but they could double as a last ditch defense tool. I even did an article on them:

http://www.dt4ems.net/files/dt4ems_tts.pdf 

Now with that in mind..... please remember that is a worst case scenario where you couldn't escape by other means. Please don't jump up and down thinking I am trying to make Tac-Medics out of people..... The Trauma Shears would appear much less aggressive "IF" a person ever had to resort to them instead of using a knife.

The reality is the trauma shears would be no different than using a radio, clipboard or anything else IF the situation called for it and you could REASONABLY ARTICULATE in writing "why" you had to resort to such a thing.


----------



## MedicPrincess

TCERT1987 said:


> Sure we can, this is what I was talking about carrying. It's gotten my butt out of a few jams and is definitely worth it's weight in gold.


 
I carry a smiliar tool.  The main difference is where the pliers are on this one, mine has finger nail clippers.  Where the serated blade is on this one, mine has a cute little pair of scissors.  And where those 3 little baby things are, mine has a fingernail file, eyebrow tweezers, and a mirror.

There is something to be said for maintaining my "Prettiest, nicest, bestest amblance girl" rep amongst the uppperclass homeless drunk guys.;


----------



## gradygirl

EMTPrincess said:


> I carry a smiliar tool.  The main difference is where the pliers are on this one, mine has finger nail clippers.  Where the serated blade is on this one, mine has a cute little pair of scissors.  And where those 3 little baby things are, mine has a fingernail file, eyebrow tweezers, and a mirror.
> 
> There is something to be said for maintaining my "Prettiest, nicest, bestest amblance girl" rep amongst the uppperclass homeless drunk guys.;



Hahahaha, you're the best!!! And this is definitely what you are!


----------



## MedicPrincess

HEY!  Did you see the panties with that on them?  I LIIIIKE THOSE!!


----------



## gradygirl

Yeah, I like this, too.


----------



## MedicPrincess

I got one from one of the beach stores that says

"Im a Virgin."

Then across the back it says

"This is an old shirt."

I had it on at under my uniform top one day.  Well in station my partner and I get as nearly naked as appropriate (tshirt, jammie shorts, and flip flops).  'bout 1900 our Chief came through the door along with our shift commander on one of his "feel good, let the people on the road think I give a crap about them" missions.  He didn't say a while lot about it, but later that night my shift commander could hardly keep a straight face as he was saying perhaps I might consider not wearing that shirt but hes not saying I can't but If I do wear it could I please keep it covered.  Apparently, after he left our station our Chief got embarrassed when he came in and seen my partner in our jammies, and then actually read what my shirt said.  What, there are no rules about things being printed on our tshirts, just what color they are.  Blue, Black, Grey, or White. Or no tshirt at all.  Because thats what can be seen.


----------



## gradygirl

Our uniform shirts are these blue t-shirts that have TCERT plastered on the left breast and across the back. But, until you're certed, you don't get to wear anything with TCERT on it. When I was still running as a third, I jumped out of bed for a call one night, but grabbed the wrong shirt (said something like "Rock out with your :censored: out"). I was a little embarrassed when I realized on scene that I'd gotten the wrong one. Though, at 3am, everyone thought it was funny, and fortunately my director didn't say anything afterwards.

But, to get back on topic, I use this when I go rafting.


----------



## randyb

CRKT M-16.  None of that serated edge stuff either.  Just a regular blade.  In my EMS work, we do a fair amount of cave/wilderness rescue type stuff.  Not to mention farms.....   Anywho a knife has been used to cut webbing rope, and making PB&J sandwiches.


----------



## Guardian

Well damn, I went out and paid 50.00 bucks for a SOG flash II, I just couldn't help myself...:sad:


----------



## para82frame

Guardian said:


> Well damn, I went out and paid 50.00 bucks for a SOG flash II, I just couldn't help myself...:sad:



It only gets worst from here.


----------



## rdkl

Don't forget, this one is great for opening a beer bottle at the end of the day 



sdadam said:


> I usualy carry a small folding blade, but almost never use it for anything but opening food packages that get the better of me.
> 
> I do carry this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's super usefull, actualy more so in the ER that I work in than on the ambulance, as I generaly don't get codes or other calls that require clothes to be cut off on the ambulance, but it's way better than a pair of shears.


----------



## Summit

shears and a leathermen are all I ever need... for EMS and even mountain rescue... 

just maintain your tools and keep them sharp so that can do the job if you need them

for diving and swift water i have nicer bigger knives (with line cutters, two sided, serrated and straight, and the swiftwater knife is dull tipped)


----------



## Guardian

para82frame said:


> It only gets worst from here.




I'm already looking into something better...


----------



## Luno

*Yep*



para82frame said:


> It only gets worst from here.



I agree with that, I carry a Benchmade Mel Pardue...


----------



## DT4EMS

Luno said:


> I agree with that, I carry a Benchmade Mel Pardue...



Ha!

Benchmade 550 in my right and a Emerson Kerambit in my left. Both are purely for rescue................................ mine.


----------



## Jon

Nice. Real Nice...

I'm starting to think about getting a Rescue Hook...


----------



## Breakfast Fox

I'm not in an EMS job, but I use this knife for everything. I'm kind of the opinion that this knife will never be used for self-defense unless it's a life-or-death thing. Trauma shears seems okay, but it also seems like an unnecessary complication in a defense situation - hooking, trapping, and locking is a lot easier when you just use your hands, IMO (actually, in a situation where those are feasible, I'd rather do a foot sweep and get the heck outta there  ).


----------



## fm_emt

*knife? That's not a knife!*

Here's what *I* carry with me..


----------



## Ridryder911

That was too good!...Although, I see that your patient is properly disrobed, and I bet they won't gripe about you cutting off their furs!....lol

R/r 911


----------



## EMTLVFC4

I carry 2. One is a smith and wesson with half the blade serrated. The other is a Spyderco rexcue knife. Love both. Have used both and I wouldn't trade em. The spyderco that you're looking at is great carry a similar one. Use is regularly and have had people try and steal it. Happy knife hunting.


----------



## EMT007

In California, the CA EMS agency requires EMTs to wear a folding knife while on duty.

I carry one of these - Cold Steel Voyager Tanto serrated... used it to cut the clothes off a full arrest the one day i forgot to wear my shears.






But a few other people at my agency just got the SOG Flash II - amazing knife - I love the assisted open feature.


----------



## fm_emt

EMT007 said:


> In California, the CA EMS agency requires EMTs to wear a folding knife while on duty.



Uh, they do? 

Holy crap! - the 2005 guidelines really DO say "folding knife!"

That's the first time that I've seen that.


----------



## Ridryder911

fm_emt said:


> Uh, they do?
> 
> Holy crap! - the 2005 guidelines really DO say "folding knife!"
> 
> That's the first time that I've seen that.



Hmm ..me smells a litigation brewing...

R/r 911


----------



## fm_emt

Ridryder911 said:


> Hmm ..me smells a litigation brewing...



Dude, it's California. We have more lawyers than you can shake a stick at! 

I'd have figured that they'd have gone over it. And I'm not even sure if these are requirements or just a suggested guideline.

I don't know any EMTs that carry a knife on duty, other than the knife that's in the common Leatherman.


----------



## AnthonyM83

I carry a simple Gerber knife...partial serrated blade. Not really for seatbelts, but for utility. So, far I've used it to cut paper when creating my clip board mini-reference/cheatsheet sheets and occasionally cutting the sticky head strip off for backboarded patients after they're cleared at the hospital.

Though I'm not usually thinking about it and not its main purpose, it can also double as a self-defense tool if it happens to escalate that bad...in this neighborhood, that could be possible.


----------



## jeepmedic

I carry a Kel-Tech


----------



## fyrmanq

It's probably a good thing to carry a knife, however in my 14yrs i have never really had a need to cut a seatbelt or defend myself. With that said  I am in th eprocess of buying a knife for the fact that the ems shears lately have been crappy and harder to cut clothes off. I'm looking at the syperco. also !.... Happy hunting !!!


----------



## Airwaygoddess

I don't carry a knife But I do carry Hot pink trauma shears! WEEEEEEE!!!^_^


----------



## Jon

Airwaygoddess said:


> I don't carry a knife But I do carry Hot pink trauma shears! WEEEEEEE!!!^_^


I had a pair once - remember, I'm a 21y/o, 6ft 2in GUY.

I NEVER lost those shears... Trauma room, Ambulance... NEVER. I finally gave them to an EMT student who REALLY liked them. I just liked that I couldn't loose them


----------



## Airwaygoddess

Jon I could never forget you, might get lost but never forget you! I know, never have lost these babies yet!


----------



## macinfire

superknife....  most useful knife I have ever owned, and it is only a razor blade..always a razor sharp blade on hand.  I DON'T use this to cut seat belts, and never would.  Trauma shears are choice for not injuring pt's.


----------



## Epi-do

I carry a Gerber with me in the pocket of my gear, but don't carry anything on my person.


----------



## firecoins

I don't carry a knife...yet.


----------



## Jon

So.. I bought a Gerber "FAST Draw" knife yesterday... $40 at the Cabelas' Store (fun field trip) I LOVE the knife. It has assisted-opening, and has both thumb studs and a finger kick, and also is carried tip-up with the pocket clip. I've only practiced a little, but it is so NATURAL to have it out of my pocket, blade out, and ready to use in a split-second.... I LOVE it, even though it costs twice as much as my last knife. I also love that it has a "deep carry" pocket clip, so it really doesn't stick out of my pocket.

Oh.. and I will carry this ALL the time... not just on duty... and I'm not allowed to carry it at the part time job, because they've got a rule against it. I also will have it in my pocket, not clipped on it at some times (espicially when I work at the hosptial).

Jon


----------



## medic417

Jon said:


> and I'm not allowed to carry it at the part time job, because they've got a rule against it. Jon



Man that would be horrible.  I have carried a knife of some sort since I was old enough to walk.  In school when they had show and tell day most of what was shown was our new knives.  Of course when I went to school we could still have our guns in our trucks and at lunch break we would all go check out any new ones that people got.  

As to what I carry I actually now mainly carry a lock blade box cutter.


----------



## Medresponse44

CRKT EXTRIK-8R Rescue Tool

http://www.cgwgun.com/images/products/CR2051K.jpg


----------



## firecoins

I carry a tac with me.  I am just that sharp.


----------



## PapaBear434

I have a pair of trauma shears that look like poultry shears.

http://cgi.ebay.com/EMT-EMS-PARAMEDIC-TACTICAL-RESCUE-SHEARS-11-TOOLS-IN-1-_W0QQitemZ250384382423QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090307?IMSfp=TL090307182010r24864

They are handy, though.  Seat belt cutter on the side, a saw for cutting tougher materials, O2 bottle opener, wire strippers, you can split it in halve to have two knives...  Granted, I don't use half those things.  But they're there if I need them, I guess.  

I also have my Swiss Army knife on me.  But I never go anywhere without that, so it doesn't really count.


----------



## firespec35

I always carry a knife on me. If I'm working I always have shears too. I was in a knife collecting phase for a while. I almost always carry a custom knife made for me by James McGowan, designer of the MAK-1 and Extric8r for CRKT it is a small fixed blade that I can wear in a scissor pocket. If I want to hide it I just snap the scissor strap over it and you really cant see it. It really is a great tool. If I don't carry that I have a few to choose from CRKT Hissatsu folder, Byrd meadowlark (designed by spyderco) Benchmade mini stryker, Spyderco rescue. I dont use them for seatbelts. Just general cutting chores. Plus Im a lefty so shears are a pain for me sometimes


----------



## RDUNNE

I'm not an EMT yet, but I've had a Kershaw Junkyard Dog II for about a year now and love it. Kershaws aren't friendly towards your wallet, but they are great knives.


----------



## MRE

I'm a rural, call volley so what I wear on the ambulance is what I wear all the time.

Benchmade Osborne 943 folder
Leatherman Charge XTi

I have a rescue hook and I carried it for a while, used it a few times to open O2 bottles, but far more often to open beer bottles at home.  Haven't carried it lately though.


I did use my leatherman a few days ago on a call.  We were transporting a 50y/o M with advanced CO poisoning, he was in real rough shape and when we got to the hospital we snapped the plastic O2 wrench on the stretcher bottle.  The other wrenches we have are in the O2 bag and chained to the bottle inside it and one in the O2 compartment, accessable from the outside only.  Leatherman made quick work of that.  Saved some time for a pt that didn't have any to spare.


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal

I am saddened to see that no one carries a crocdile dundee knife...lol

Ok yeah I know this is way old but I am trying to find places to make my 50 post quota so I can go chat....lol


----------



## 325Medic

Spyderco Endura with combo edge and old fasion shears. I also carry a Leatherman Surge because I am a tool nut also.

325.


----------



## angrynuni

Never have come across the need for a knife.  Trauma shears do just about everything I need.


----------



## DV_EMT

Smith and Wesson First Response. Is got the seatbelt cut and glass punch in it. It's also sharp tipped though, so I shank someone if I get into a gang war with the crips in Compton :rofl:


----------



## HotelCo

Pager for size reference


----------



## traumaluv2011

Haven't really had to use it except for one trauma pt who responded to painful stimuli (bubinski method, of course I didn't open the blade) 






But it works around the house haha


----------



## mycrofft

*traumaluv, you just came up with the only use for a folding machete in an ambulance.*

I read now where VIctroinox is selling their "Swiss officer Army knives" as "multitools". TSA won't care.


----------



## mycrofft

*W1IM, about O2 wrenches*

I believe the bottle opener on the Victorinox Officer's Multitool (knife) will act as a spanner to turn a cylinder stem valve. Hook the little prong on the flat side of the stem then ease the big screwdriver around until it is "set", then turn. I have used the plastic grips on tetra snips to do that also.


----------



## abckidsmom

mycrofft said:


> I believe the bottle opener on the Victorinox Officer's Multitool (knife) will act as a spanner to turn a cylinder stem valve. Hook the little prong on the flat side of the stem then ease the big screwdriver around until it is "set", then turn. I have used the plastic grips on tetra snips to do that also.



I find that trying to jack all of that with a hook just strips the stem of the tank.

All of that works, but it's obnoxious to have a stripped stem on the stupid tank.


----------



## Sasha

abckidsmom said:


> I find that trying to jack all of that with a hook just strips the stem of the tank.
> 
> All of that works, but it's obnoxious to have a stripped stem on the stupid tank.



The back doors of the vanbulances have a little like hole that opens O2 tanks very well.

I don't carry a knife. There is a spork from taco bell in my bag, though.


----------



## MRE

I carry a Leatherman Charge TTi and a Benchmade 943, not specifically for EMS, they are just what I carry every day.


----------



## mycrofft

*Taco Bell Spork*

Have two in my car console. Never know when you will have to do an emergency crime, or eat refritos

BTW, an earlier post said the Calif "EMS Agency" (sic) requires caregivers to carry a folding knife. News to me, and CALEMSA is and "Authority", not "Agency".

Cylinder wrench:




$3 plus s/h, 1/2 the thickness of a pocket knife. You could shorten the length if needed.


----------



## Bosco836

None.  I can only carry with 1 of the agencies that I work with...the other one forbids it.  With that said, I used to carry a multi-tool (which obviously had a knife on it).  Found that I never used it and as a result, stopped carrying it.


----------



## mycrofft

*Rasafraskinbraskin!*

My reply above was supposed to say "emergency CRIKE" not "crime". Someone tell this Mac-Mini  to mind its own spelling.!!!


----------



## VCEMT

I have a few Gerbers from the Corps. However, I carry a steak knife and spork. You never know, when you'll be in quarters and need to eat lunch.


----------



## Nervegas

mycrofft said:


> Have two in my car console. Never know when you will have to do an emergency crime, or eat refritos
> 
> BTW, an earlier post said the Calif "EMS Agency" (sic) requires caregivers to carry a folding knife. News to me, and CALEMSA is and "Authority", not "Agency".
> 
> Cylinder wrench:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3 plus s/h, 1/2 the thickness of a pocket knife. You could shorten the length if needed.



I carry one of those along with a mini sharpie and our road safety key logger thing on the retractable badge clip where my ID is. I can honestly say I use all three of them constantly, never had a need for a knife though. But a lot of the guys I work with all carry big folding knives, guess it just depends on where you work.


----------



## mycrofft

*Spends a lot of time sharpening*






"I heard someone is entrapped..."


----------



## DV_EMT

Epic photo FTW


----------



## Nervegas

Also a great grindhouse flick, machete ftw! *coughs* plus I know some guys at work who would do that if they could >.>


----------



## McGoo

I have a cheap chinese Leatherman (poor) imitation, some issued trauma shears, and some sterile scissors. None of it gets much use, but when you need them, you really need them.


----------



## spike91

http://www.amazon.com/EMS-Rescue-Po...70HQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320713660&sr=8-1

STRONGLY recommend it. Don't let the dirt cheap price fool you, its a great tool. Sharp, reliable, and works for everything. Window punch on it, opens O2 bottles, seat belt cutter, etc. Absolutely love it.


----------



## mycrofft

*Re. knife above: read ALL the Amazon comments.*

Here's the "Ultimate Swiss Army Knife"...


----------



## mycrofft

*The Code Seven Tactical Tool*

http://www2.knifecenter.com/item/CR9100KC/columbia-river-eatn-tool-black-spoon





There's your spork, Sasha!


----------



## Handsome Robb




----------



## mycrofft

*Oh, "snap".*

Here's my original with genuine mammoth tusk handle:





I even named it. 
"619".
After my first partner. The one the mammoth got.


----------



## david419

rdkl said:


> Don't forget, this one is great for opening a beer bottle at the end of the day




What is the name of this tool that way I can order one?  I actually think it can be useful.  It has the belt/clothes cutter, bottle opener, and an oxygen tank wrench.  I have an oxygen tank wrench tool on a knife I bought.  But, after I really started to think about it.  I don't like the knife portion on it.


----------



## mycrofft

*David 419, here is the tool, not an ad for yahoo...*

http://shopping.yahoo.com/camping-knives-tools/benchmade--brand/survival-knives--type/
$40 plus this and that.


----------



## mycrofft

*About $6 at your local feed store and 1/2 inch thick:*







 Have to get your own sheath. I use a baggie, it's in my trauma kit.This one only has one blade, see if you can get one with two. I've haven't used mine in seven years, 7.25 inch serrated shears ($4, Ace Hardware) work faster and safer and do so much more.


----------



## icefog

Got a nice, simple, stable folder at the moment, but I'm gonna switch to the Fox MPSK Survival Rescue. Among other things, I like it's hooked seatbelt / clothes cutter.







I'm also considering the Victorinox Swiss Army Rescue Tool, I was really surprised to see what they do with it in the presentation video. Problem is, I really hate the color...


----------



## Rural EMT

I carry a CRKT M16-04 as my "utility" knife, then for work purposes I have the Victorinox rescue tool and a Leatherman is never far off.


----------



## firecoins

I carry a "I can not believe its not butter" knife.


----------



## mycrofft

*I promise to strop zooming this thread.*

Pun unintended, thank MAC OS 10!


----------



## rmabrey

I carry a gerber paraframe folder, and a CRKT N.E.C.K. as a boot knife


----------



## Tigger

rmabrey said:


> I carry a gerber paraframe folder, and a CRKT N.E.C.K. as a boot knife



Just picked up a Paraframe II, it's a great inexpensive folder. I don't really plan on using it on the job though, I have a leatherman in my backpack.


----------



## Joe

CKRT something or another model. it was 15 bucks at big 5 and it stays sharp! after buying the expensive assisted open 80$ knife and having it jacked i figured id go cheap.. pretty good choice


----------



## Handsome Robb

Alright fun and games aside do any of you actually use your knife while on duty? Our units have a toolkit in them that has a random assortment of pliers and what not if I randomly need to pry on something. With that said, extrication is not my job, that is all fire. These "clothes cutter" contraptions look downright sketchy and scary to a patient who more than likely is already terrified.

If I need to cut something shears work just fine and if they really wont work see my previous post on page 9 or I'll ask a handy dandy firefighter to borrow their leatherman but I haven't run into a situation yet where I needed anything other than my shears.


----------



## Joe

honestly i just use mine to pry open the doors that are broken in the back of the rig. and the key hole on the battery box. also makes a decent copenhagen can opener


----------



## Handsome Robb

Joe said:


> also makes a decent copenhagen can opener



Touche salesman. My shears do too though  That's a very rare occasion though.


----------



## Joe

yea usually thumbnails work but i have made the mistake of trimming my nails too short.. also, anything that would ever touch a pt and doesnt get sterilized often doesnt touch my dip


----------



## mycrofft

*My partner used his Buck knife.*

Cut the carpet around a trapped patient's foot where the floor had folded up around it after being T-boned, lifted everything right out while FD was setting up to dissect the car. Shears are usually the best. Also, the less chance to cut yourself, the less chance to pick up something nasty.


----------



## Tigger

NVRob said:


> Alright fun and games aside do any of you actually use your knife while on duty? Our units have a toolkit in them that has a random assortment of pliers and what not if I randomly need to pry on something. With that said, extrication is not my job, that is all fire. These "clothes cutter" contraptions look downright sketchy and scary to a patient who more than likely is already terrified.



That depends how you define on duty. I use my leatherman at work fairly often, but never in any sort of patient care sense. I don't keep it on my belt or anything, heck I don't have shears on me 75% of the time. I use the screwdrivers a lot for "fixing" the ambulance (ie reconnecting the loudspeaker so my partner can heckle his friends) or getting latches and other parts of the truck to stay closed. The knife is handy for opening chip bags when I am stymied by the damn bag. That's pretty much it...

Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------



## pa132399

i carry a gerber assited opening knife ive used it to cut side curtain air bags, and a seat belt that was nowhere near the patient other than that it makes a good paper weight. rarely use it unless im bored and then i end up accidently nicking my finger so its just along for the right in my pocket.


----------



## tydek07

I carry a Leatherman. The most used item on it? The screwdriver.


----------



## Sasha

Tyler! Long time no see man!

I don't carry a knife. I'd hurt myself. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Spedz

*Awesome*

"I heard someone is entrapped..."[/QUOTE]




Awesome that made my day and I carry a S&W knife everyday and I am sure that wont change when i get my EMT either unless the company I work for wont allow it and sorry I didn't quote the pic as well not enough posts.


----------



## CodeBru1984

I carry a Leatherman Crunch, and while I'm not actively working in the field at the moment, it does come in handy on a routine basis!


----------



## CaydenElizalde

I carry a Smith and Wesson Swat Knife. A little big, but it does what I need it to do.

http://sniperrifle.org/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=425.0;attach=624;image


----------



## CodeBru1984

icefog said:


> I'm also considering the Victorinox Swiss Army Rescue Tool, I was really surprised to see what they do with it in the presentation video. Problem is, I really hate the color...



I believe they offer the Rescue Tool with black handles now.


----------



## mycrofft

And a cheap handy sharpener

http://www.lowes.com/pd_120412-10803-CCKS_?PL=1&productId=1205937


----------



## mycrofft

The Victorinox video.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zApUSw0xsRY

 I've carried their Army Officer's knife since my grandpappy gave me his when I was age 13. I'm on my fourth now (45 years later), lost three and one was stolen.


----------



## cynikalkat

*thanks!*

I'm glad I came across this thread. I'm considering getting a knife w/the belt cutter & glass breaker. I realize I am an IFT EMT and I may never use it, but I might go onto FF, who the hell knows. Anyway, I want one!  My diesel mechanic fiance makes fun of me for it, but hey, he owns half of Snap On and his fishing closet is insane, so...I can have toys too! Having read this thread, I can see that a lot of people just go with trauma shears. I need to grab a pair of those. I am definitely not shelling out the $100+ for Spyderco knives! A co-worker said he got his on budk.com. I was looking @ this
http://budk.com/Pocket-Knives/Ridge-Runner-EMT-Rescue-Folder

I hate the orange though...


----------



## Martyn

Just got one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/RITE-EDGE-Ass...4KTK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1327999863&sr=8-2


----------



## cynikalkat

Martyn said:


> Just got one of these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/RITE-EDGE-Ass...4KTK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1327999863&sr=8-2



this is what I was looking at also! Do you like it?


----------



## Martyn

oh yes...I like...and it opens REAL fast with the spring assisted opening


----------



## cynikalkat

Martyn said:


> oh yes...I like...and it opens REAL fast with the spring assisted opening



niiice.

My fiance advised me to wait until I get my pistol permit, as we live in MA with insane weapons laws.


----------



## Tigger

Martyn said:


> oh yes...I like...and it opens REAL fast with the spring assisted opening



For something with the star of life on it, that knife is a surprisingly good deal.


----------



## bigbaldguy

Tigger said:


> For something with the star of life on it, that knife is a surprisingly good deal.



Note to self, start business selling small star of life stickers. Better yet attach small star of life stickers to random products a flog them for 200 percent markup on amazon ^_^


----------



## Chan

cynikalkat said:


> niiice.
> 
> My fiance advised me to wait until I get my pistol permit, as we live in MA with insane weapons laws.



Obviously never seen CA laws :rofl:


----------



## Tigger

Chan said:


> Obviously never seen CA laws :rofl:



I dunno, I'm not sure there is a harder state than MA to purchase a weapon in. I mean hell we need to get a firearms permit for pepper spray here!


----------



## cynikalkat

Tigger said:


> I dunno, I'm not sure there is a harder state than MA to purchase a weapon in. I mean hell we need to get a firearms permit for pepper spray here!



EXACTLY! MA is one of the most frustrating states ever. Fiance says that CA and MA are close though on gun laws.I grew up in OH; its totally different there.


----------



## al.emt




----------



## mycrofft

My newest Swiss Army Knife wound up in a milk crate at the Dubais International Airport. RIP friend!


----------



## Chan

cynikalkat said:


> EXACTLY! MA is one of the most frustrating states ever. Fiance says that CA and MA are close though on gun laws.I grew up in OH; its totally different there.



What? You never heard of a bullet button or 10 round mag limit?

Just pick up my M&P15 Sport after it was stuck in jail for 10 days and put money down on a Ruger 10/22 that included free rifle training with Appleseed.


----------



## mycrofft

Knives?

Guns are one of EMTLIFE's "black holes"


----------



## bigbaldguy

al.emt said:


>



Ok that's actually kind of a cool looking knife.


----------



## firecoins

I carry around a butter knife.


----------



## Chan

firecoins said:


> I carry around a butter knife.



Spork is the only way to go.


----------



## mycrofft

See page before


----------



## Smash

I carry a custom number:





The extra deep bowl is great for scooping up the chunkier pieces out of the suction container.


----------



## al.emt

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok that's actually kind of a cool looking knife.


 its awesome. love the curved blade. $10 at this small hardware store...


----------



## mycrofft

Stabbed myself in the thumb playing with my over sharpened locking penknife in my pocket. The thumb has healed nicely and I took the tip of the blade to some concrete to "de-tune" it.

I'm curious about how people maintain their knives, or do you just go buy another? These super-recuved serrated beauties look like the salesman from Cutco has to drop by to sharpen them back up.


----------



## DrParasite

my standard knife:


----------



## mycrofft

Crocodile Dundee would agree, Dr P.


----------



## mycrofft

*Just saw a serious cutter: S-Cut*

Is it in this thread? Failed to see it.

Has TWO blades, and the V blade is a rotatable circular disk blade which has the cloth tensioned against it by a plastic guide/guard.

The sliding blade is scarey.
http://www.s-cut.us.com/




See videos.
Article:
http://www.ems1.com/ems-products/EM...9058-Trauma-timesaver-ES-Equipment-ABs-S-CUT/
Can't find a price.


----------



## tnoye1337

15 bucks from Rescuetees.com. Good quality knife and they have great customer support. First knife was malfunctioning and they sent me a new one right away free of charge, without even wanting the old product back.


----------



## NJN

Never use it on patients but always helpful when the chinese place forgets to include the plastic utensils.


----------



## mycrofft

"The Eatensil is designed to be an all-in-one Swiss army knife of cutlery for fast food fans. It comprises of a pizza cutter, wooden chip fork, chopsticks, bottle opener and for the old fashioned, a fork,knife and spoon."

("Chip"means "French Fry", or "Pomme Frits")


----------



## 74restore

tnoye1337 said:


> 15 bucks from Rescuetees.com. Good quality knife and they have great customer support. First knife was malfunctioning and they sent me a new one right away free of charge, without even wanting the old product back.



I just got the same one today! Mine works great and it's a great knife for the price


----------



## tnoye1337

74restore said:


> I just got the same one today! Mine works great and it's a great knife for the price



Yeah, it's a good knife. The only problem I had with it is it broke about a week into using it and wouldn't spring open. Also the blade isn't the sharpest, so take a stone to that bad boy.


----------



## Tigger

mycrofft said:


> "The Eatensil is designed to be an all-in-one Swiss army knife of cutlery for fast food fans. It comprises of a pizza cutter, wooden chip fork, chopsticks, bottle opener and for the old fashioned, a fork,knife and spoon."
> 
> ("Chip"means "French Fry", or "Pomme Frits")



This appears far more useful to EMS than most "duty knives."


----------



## mycrofft

Just replaced my prime pocket knife lost to Dubai's version of TSA (nice lady in hibjab with a milk crate). Victorinox Hunstman. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, it cost six dollars more ($39) than the last one I bought six months ago. Also, the plastic bolsters seem thinner. Otherwise, same same. 
I miss my original (from Pappy in 1966).
Over forty-five years carrying them (four so far): cut a sapling down with the saw to lever my truck out of a ditch, carved chopsticks to eat in then field and retrieve stuff out of holes, instantly improvised male tips on oxygen tubing, removed foreign objects from under the skin, shaved (once), dissected a Necator worm in anatomy, and opened most of my bottles of wine because the older (not current) model of corkscrew was superior. Etcetera.


----------



## bw2529

74restore said:


> I just got the same one today! Mine works great and it's a great knife for the price



I have the same knife but it is the "firefighter edition." Dad got it free when he ordered a knife sharpener. Seems pretty decent for what I use it for.


----------



## yowzer

mycrofft said:


> Just replaced my prime pocket knife lost to Dubai's version of TSA (nice lady in hibjab with a milk crate). Victorinox Hunstman.



You can never go wrong with a Victorinox or Wenger swiss army knife.


----------



## mycrofft

Vic's can opener trump's Wenger's. But yeah.


----------



## stormchasemedic340

Benchmade presidio auto axis black.


----------



## EMT John

The best knife I have ever owned is the Gerber fast draw, serrated. I bought this blade back in 2006. Carried it full time on the ambulance and commercial fishing vessel. I have probably sharpened 3/4 of an inch off of it in the 6 years I've had it. Still razor sharp & strong knife. This thing has cut everything from belts and straps to deck line and rockcod. 

I can't stand these fancy fangled "knifes" that people are getting that have all these gadgets that they rarly use. Then once it gets used it breaks. You can do it all with a regular knife.


----------



## greenmountains

para82frame said:


> what Knife do you carry on duty?
> I am thinking about getting a spyderco Rescue 79 mm for my own graduation gift. I am already a knife knut and I know it is a good knife but would you recommend it for a soon to be EMT-B?


The blade shape is ideal but the price!!! Yes, the jokes about PB&J are right. Mostly you will use it to make lunch. I use mine a lot when working in places like summer camps to open supplies and boxes, mail, etc. It helps not to have something that looks sinister since sometimes the patients scream in terror. I had one kid let out a strangled cry of fear when he saw my shears. Of course they were in a leather sheath so maybe he thought they were a gun! The other kid present laughed. What would he have done if I pulled out a knife that was spring assisted and looked like a murder weapon?


----------



## mantree

I just carry the raptor shears


----------



## TransportJockey

I carry a Raptor and a "Joe's Steel" out the front knife.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/db/a0/8f/dba08f0dda5740d903459e760cdce642.jpg

I carry a katana.


----------



## NomadicMedic




----------



## charliefox42




----------

